

Show HN: I want to intern at Airbnb so I made this - kythe
http://Kathylovesairbnb.kythe.co

======
sdrothrock
I scrolled through it and would offer the following comments:

As someone who doesn't know you and doesn't place a whole lot of value in
self-judgments (in the abstract), I was far more interested in your portfolio
and resume than I was in the 10-item "Why me?" list. However, having to click
to go somewhere else to see your portfolio was off-putting -- that's the only
thing that's not in-line. I think it would be more powerful if your portfolio
(or selected great bits) were visible right then and there.

Additionally, I think that 10 things for "why me" made the list a bit long. A
lot of them could be shown (rather than told) elsewhere in your presentation,
especially through your portfolio.

